# *@!$#%& IDIOTS - Grand River



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope these idiots that I encountered today are not members of OGF, since I have never meet an OGF member like these two. Fishing the Grand today along a high bank area from a boat, we were anchored in an area that no one else was fishing, anyway I catch a 6# Steelie and before the fish is in 2 guys set up right on the bank next to us, then want to fish around the boat and start complaining about people fishing close to shore in a boat. We always stay clear of an area some one is already fishing but we had it all to our selves until they heard me fighting a fish. I was tempted to go ashore and set the straight or bounce a spoon of their thick heads. Some people you just can't reach. Sorry to rant but I had to vent.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

Seen it and heard it many times. Some people feel since you have a boat you can go anywhere and shouldn't fish close to shore. We'll be hearing more stories as the fish start coming into the shallows. When it happens to me I leave and find more fish because the kind of people who crowd you usually ruin the fishing for everyone.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I know just what you mean '''catchum" they really do p!$$ you off!!!! but here's what I've learned ,,,,,,"BE QUIET" , WHEN YOU HOOK-UP! then they don't know where to fish!! ---------------sonar.................


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

one thing's for sure.idiots will never be on the endangered species list!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> You just can't fix stupid.


..lol how true!


----------



## profisher5 (Jun 11, 2009)

jeffmo said:


> one thing's for sure.idiots will never be on the endangered species list!


The sad part is, theres seems to be more of them every day.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

profisher5 said:


> The sad part is, theres seems to be more of them every day.


That's because they breed like rats!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

To many saftey regs to keep them safe now. ie. seatbelts, child proof caps all the stuff to protect tthem when they are young. They make it through and reproduce.
Use to be stupid didn't make it that far.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

wanderin_eyes said:


> To many saftey regs to keep them safe now. ie. seatbelts, child proof caps all the stuff to protect tthem when they are young. They make it through and reproduce.
> Use to be stupid didn't make it that far.


Right on! Exactly the way many of us see it but only a few can put it in worlds.


----------

